# Pimm's Cup: How Do You Take Yours?



## JordanW (Jan 8, 2007)

I enjoy a mix of 1 part Pimm's to 2 parts lemonade with two cucumber straws, small twist of lemon with an occasional sprig of mint.

There are so many variations of this drink - what's in yours?


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

With ginger ale (been trying diet ginger ale lately...not too shabby) or 7 Up cut with some club soda. I always garnish with a lemon wedge and a cucumber slice.


----------



## sjm (Oct 6, 2007)

*pimms -- how NOT to drink it*

tmmkc is correct as ever. a slice of apple is also traditional.

as a young kid in the midwest 30 years ago, bound to britain and grad school when i had been to no more exotic foreign clime than windsor, canada, i got a summer job singing in an irish pub, a michigan irish pub. the genial owner, one of those semi-professional irishmen, was also anglophilic and insisted that i drink pimms if i was off to grad school there. alas he served it straight up, neat (straight), in a tiny tulip-shaped cordial glass. it tasted like cough mixture, and quite foul, but the tale gets a laugh from britishers.

in scottish grad school, and poor, we took to making country wines from rose petals, rhubarb, apples and all sorts of things. a few were drinkable. one that was not was potato wine, which was not actually made from potatoes: instead from the water in which we had boiled potatoes, which had enough starch to ferment if we added sugar, citrus and yeast. it had a peculiar but not necessary foul flavour, however it left a white chemical film on one's lips the morning after. from it we made a kind of layman's pimms: some of the girls at the university were even kind enough to drink it with us.

i'd say just buy the real pimms if the chance presents itself.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

^Fantastic story...thanks for sharing!:icon_smile:

Speaking of Pimm's...I, like thousands of others, have only had Pimm's #1 (which is gin based). From what I understand, they do make small quantities of Pimm's #2 and Pimm's #3. I believe one is whisky based and the other is brandy based. Has anyone tried either of those? I have never seen nor tasted either.


----------

